# Hitting pile



## qualitycut (Jan 13, 2008)

Plowing a lot the other day.






I found this on you tube, couldn't believe it. If you look in the background its at a dealership.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

yup...what a doosh bag.:realmad::

All of his other vids are about firecrakers and skating.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

The sad part is my first thought was that it was probably a customers truck and ****** bag dealer guy thought it was funny!


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

What a chump! lol


----------



## jimaug87 (Feb 15, 2007)

Tomorro someone will go to the dealer and the truck will be "brand new", and have "never plowed."

It's fun to wreck stuff if you don't own it.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

We have one dealer in town that somehow is going through the pins that hold the plow on the truck every winter with a new demo. 
should of drove tank


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

im surprised the dodge could take that abuse lol. the dealer will say the truck has never plowed before and the plow came on it form the factory.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

JDiepstra;726553 said:


> The sad part is my first thought was that it was probably a customers truck and ****** bag dealer guy thought it was funny!


didn't even think of that...

oh and thanks for teaching me how to spell ****** correctly...I just knew doosh couldn't be right..lol


----------



## Snowaway (Sep 10, 2008)

Man I wished I had a camera with me the other day! You guys would have loved it.
I got a call from a property manager that I do a couple of places for the other day. She wanted me to plow her apt building ( she usually does it her self but her truck was broken). So I get there and someone is working on her truck (fuel problems, Cummins diesel). My shoveler is bored so he gets out to see if he could help. I start plowing, the snow is realy wet and heavy about 16" deep with ice underneath. I push it gently into the piles because there is no give to it. About 10 minutes later the guys got it running, 15 minutes after that one if the tenits showed up to run the truck. So I went down to the entry to clean up. I came back about 5 minutes later and the guys got the truck stuck in the pile, yanked him out. I told the guy I would do the detail work and push the snow out so he could stack it. I got the first blade full pushed out for him and he backs about 30 feet behind it. Black smoke pours out of the exaust pipe, tires spinning and rams the little pile so hard it sprays of all over the place. He then hits the stack so hard the rear wheels came of the ground, no ****. Then he back up again and trys to ram the pile again, black smoke spinning tiers WHAM!!! I was laughing my a$$ off. Push some more out for him, same thing must have done this at least 10 times. I couldn't believe the truck held up. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


----------



## Dieselpower25 (Nov 24, 2008)

thats a good way to set off an airbag...


----------



## lawnprolawns (Oct 31, 2008)

Snowaway;726665 said:


> Man I wished I had a camera with me the other day! You guys would have loved it.
> I got a call from a property manager that I do a couple of places for the other day. She wanted me to plow her apt building ( she usually does it her self but her truck was broken). So I get there and someone is working on her truck (fuel problems, Cummins diesel). My shoveler is bored so he gets out to see if he could help. I start plowing, the snow is realy wet and heavy about 16" deep with ice underneath. I push it gently into the piles because there is no give to it. About 10 minutes later the guys got it running, 15 minutes after that one if the tenits showed up to run the truck. So I went down to the entry to clean up. I came back about 5 minutes later and the guys got the truck stuck in the pile, yanked him out. I told the guy I would do the detail work and push the snow out so he could stack it. I got the first blade full pushed out for him and he backs about 30 feet behind it. Black smoke pours out of the exaust pipe, tires spinning and rams the little pile so hard it sprays of all over the place. He then hits the stack so hard the rear wheels came of the ground, no ****. Then he back up again and trys to ram the pile again, black smoke spinning tiers WHAM!!! I was laughing my a$$ off. Push some more out for him, same thing must have done this at least 10 times. I couldn't believe the truck held up. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


gosh.. hope he had his seat belt on! that's terrible. At least he was beatin a Dodgexysport


----------



## Midwest Pond (Jan 13, 2009)

Snowaway;726665 said:


> Man I wished I had a camera with me the other day! You guys would have loved it.
> I got a call from a property manager that I do a couple of places for the other day. She wanted me to plow her apt building ( she usually does it her self but her truck was broken). So I get there and someone is working on her truck (fuel problems, Cummins diesel). My shoveler is bored so he gets out to see if he could help. I start plowing, the snow is realy wet and heavy about 16" deep with ice underneath. I push it gently into the piles because there is no give to it. About 10 minutes later the guys got it running, 15 minutes after that one if the tenits showed up to run the truck. So I went down to the entry to clean up. I came back about 5 minutes later and the guys got the truck stuck in the pile, yanked him out. I told the guy I would do the detail work and push the snow out so he could stack it. I got the first blade full pushed out for him and he backs about 30 feet behind it. Black smoke pours out of the exaust pipe, tires spinning and rams the little pile so hard it sprays of all over the place. He then hits the stack so hard the rear wheels came of the ground, no ****. Then he back up again and trys to ram the pile again, black smoke spinning tiers WHAM!!! I was laughing my a$$ off. Push some more out for him, same thing must have done this at least 10 times. I couldn't believe the truck held up. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


you made me laugh out loud with that one......

nothing to laugh about as another storm misses chicago.......


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Now thats good humor.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

Snowaway;726665 said:


> Man I wished I had a camera with me the other day! You guys would have loved it.
> I got a call from a property manager that I do a couple of places for the other day. She wanted me to plow her apt building ( she usually does it her self but her truck was broken). So I get there and someone is working on her truck (fuel problems, Cummins diesel). My shoveler is bored so he gets out to see if he could help. I start plowing, the snow is realy wet and heavy about 16" deep with ice underneath. I push it gently into the piles because there is no give to it. About 10 minutes later the guys got it running, 15 minutes after that one if the tenits showed up to run the truck. So I went down to the entry to clean up. I came back about 5 minutes later and the guys got the truck stuck in the pile, yanked him out. I told the guy I would do the detail work and push the snow out so he could stack it. I got the first blade full pushed out for him and he backs about 30 feet behind it. Black smoke pours out of the exaust pipe, tires spinning and rams the little pile so hard it sprays of all over the place. He then hits the stack so hard the rear wheels came of the ground, no ****. Then he back up again and trys to ram the pile again, black smoke spinning tiers WHAM!!! I was laughing my a$$ off. Push some more out for him, same thing must have done this at least 10 times. I couldn't believe the truck held up. Funniest thing I have seen in a long time.


thats one of the funniest post i have seen in a while. i seen a guy around me doing the same but a ford dually. i was sitting at one of my accounts laghing as this dude is hitting these frozen piles back a fem inches! funniest thing i have seen in a while!


----------



## imphillips (Feb 7, 2009)

Thats one way to let some stress out


----------



## Dodge Plow Pwr (Dec 7, 2007)

lawnprolawns;731930 said:


> gosh.. hope he had his seat belt on! that's terrible. At least he was beatin a Dodge xysport


Because a Dodge can take it all... It just keeps saying give me more dude...


----------



## wild bill (Feb 10, 2007)

*yep !*

most of those guy's at the dealer ship's ,are dangerous cow boy's at best .they don't care about the truck,plow or anybody else's vehicle .they are accident or ambulance waiting to happen .


----------



## GSJ (Sep 12, 2006)

It was probably the dealers demo truck. I would never buy one. I watched a dealer employee plowing with a dealer truck on their lot quite a few times. I would see his reverse lights in back come on about 10' before he hit the pile.


----------

